# .270 reloading help



## Barney (Jan 11, 2009)

I am fairly new at this but.. I am attempting to reload 1X fired .270 brass and am having issues. Taking the once fired case and running it through a Lyman 270 WIN 2 part die set. It is about all I can do to get the case far enough into the die to get the spent primer ejected. Things go pretty well until the last 1/2 or 3/8 inch of the case. I have tried adjusting to no avail and am also lubing the case before hand. When I do manage to get one done the brass does not appear to be deformed in any way. Is this normal ?? If so I think I will just buy new each time. The rifle being used is a new remington model 768? The ammo is Hornady Frontier if this is relevant. Any suggestions?


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

What kind of lube are you using? It sounds like you might not be getting enough lube on the cases. Also, if you are using a spray lube, it might help to spray a quick shot into the die and let it dry, then start sizing the lubed cases. Check your dies and make sure there aren't any burrs inside them too. One more thing I can think of, is that maybe you didn't clean your dies out before using them the first time? If you didn't you can take them apart and clean them out with some carb cleaner or brake cleaner.


----------



## Barney (Jan 11, 2009)

Well, the old dies were probably dirty (have not been used for 20 years probably) I just bought new RCBS dies and it seems to be working much better now. put a small dent in the case throat while resizing but i adjusted it slightly and seem to have it working ok. I have the brass cleaning now so I think by tomorrow I will have a couple boxes of nice handloads to test fire. 
Thanks !


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

check your case overall length, also what is "deformed" the shoulder. the neck, what? ive shot some frontier brass and it is usually at the max length or .001 over spec. or maybe it was .010 over spec. if you have problems breaking the cases off in the die, you are having issues with not enough case lube. ive had that with 30-06 rounds. also if its once fired and you bought it as once fired, check every headstamp to make sure you have the correct caliber.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I had the same problem with my le dies, after I shot a little lube up into the die it worked pretty gbood


----------

